# How many days in before you quit?



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

I probably have most people beat. I did four full days, while ferreting out every bit of information I could from these forums, before I realized it was not worth it. 

I spent the week after trying to figure out a way to make it profitable before going back out, and found out there really is no way to make it profitable. My cars are decent, nothing special, but they're an asset that will save me thousands in the long run if I take care of them. 

In other words, my car is worth more 5 years beyond their note while I'm working a regular job than to run them into the ground in a year or two ubering for less than minimum wage.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

a few weeks... It was pointless. went back to courier work. pay was better, the packages did not puke (well one lost it's peanuts once) in the car and none of them complained about the temp in the car, the radio station, or the way I went to their destination.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

merkurfan said:


> a few weeks... It was pointless. went back to courier work. pay was better, the packages did not puke (well one lost it's peanuts once) in the car and none of them complained about the temp in the car, the radio station, or the way I went to their destination.


Any particularly decent national courier services one may look into in their own city?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

beats me.. didn't even know some where national.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

agtg said:


> I probably have most people beat. I did four full days, while ferreting out every bit of information I could from these forums, before I realized it was not worth it.
> 
> I spent the week after trying to figure out a way to make it profitable before going back out, and found out there really is no way to make it profitable. My cars are decent, nothing special, but they're an asset that will save me thousands in the long run if I take care of them.
> 
> In other words, my car is worth more 5 years beyond their note while I'm working a regular job than to run them into the ground in a year or two ubering for less than minimum wage.


All depends on how you look at it I geuss.
I was doing uberx part time in a 4x4 jeep grand cherokee, What! Yup... but I look at it this way.
I make more then the payment,gas, insurance and maintenance cost each month with uber during times when I would be watching tv or napping, so the rest of the time I use my Jeep for free.

I know time is money and if your doing it as your soul source of income it's a little harder to get over the slow days and short trips.

If your only getting minimum wage when all is tallied up and expenses and taxes are deducted I would quit for that reason.

I just stopped driving because of the BS going on with feedback glitches


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Umm... zero? I joined UberPeople because I was kicking around the idea of trying it part time. Y'all talked me out of it. No I didn't ask, I just read a bunch of stuff and decided it wasn't worth it. I do find this board entertaining though, which is why I'm still here.


----------



## Uber_Dick (Jul 11, 2016)

uberist said:


> All depends on how you look at it I geuss.
> I was doing uberx part time in a 4x4 jeep grand cherokee, What! Yup... but I look at it this way.
> I make more then the payment,gas, insurance and maintenance cost each month with uber during times when I would be watching tv or napping, so the rest of the time I use my Jeep for free.
> 
> ...


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Say what? You ARE below min. wages. It cost min. of 58 cent per mile to operate your vehicle...in your case more likely 80 cent (According AAA)? And interesting to note that according to them only 11 cent out of that goes to gas, if your driving a small car.

Since Fuber pays you 95 cent and then takes 30% bringing you down to the 66 cent range.... so you do the math. You are just working for free for Fuber or below min. wage. Sorry to inform you, and not Fuber doing it. But that is their MO.


----------



## Uber Dragons (Aug 12, 2016)

8 days


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm just like 7up never have....never will


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

0 days.

I dug up as many numbers as I could find (including surges), built a simulation model, and ran a bunch of scenarios. The results were...well I would say criminal except that there are no laws preventing Uber from what they're doing.


----------



## Uber Dragons (Aug 12, 2016)

I should really thank Uber for getting a fire lit under my ass, had I not seen how piss poor an experience driving for them was Id never have started my own business.


----------

